# 29.5 OL2 or 31s



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

Bought a Mud Pro with the OL2s on it but have a set of 31s. which would be better???


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I love my ol2s on my brute


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Theres been a few threads on it

Biggest differences are going to be:

-Weight (OL2 is heavier)
-Size (31 is .5" taller)
-Lug Spacing (larger ear on 29.5OL2)

I had OL2 and switched to 31 and couldn't be happier. Lighter, taller, easier to turn. 

The ol2 EAT, and they do a little better climbing out of ruts, side traction, and they clean out better. They dig a little more which depends on your riding conditions weather thats better or not.

All in all, prob not worth switching unless you are having problems. I like both tires, just LOVE the 31's.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^ i agree with jp. i own both i have ol2 on my king and i have 31s on my big honda. both pull amazing. cant be happier with them


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks guys, think I'll the 2's on for now. just store the 31's in the shed.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I have the OL2s and when its time for new tires I'll be switching to 32s, the OL2s are just too heavy for my liking.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ^^ i agree with jp. i own both i have ol2 on my king and i have 31s on my big honda. both pull amazing. cant be happier with them


 
while I agree with Ricky on all accounts, that wasn't me........LOL!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> while I agree with Ricky on all accounts, that wasn't me........LOL!


 
opps jp lol didnt eve notice that haha.

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------



Ole Nasty said:


> I have the OL2s and when its time for new tires I'll be switching to 32s, the OL2s are just too heavy for my liking.


 
the 32s are just as hevy as the ol2. i had 32s and hated them


----------

